# Rapido Trains CN GMD-1



## Cprail43 (Jan 1, 2013)

Back on Saturday(Dec 27) I went into the local hobby shop, Model Baron Hobbies to pick up this uniquely Canadian locomotive that I had on hold for a few months.








Rapido Trains released the model over a year ago, and is the first company to do a large production run of the locomotive, and is still continuing more variations.
Out of the box, the model is packaged neat and secure with foam outlining the box interior. Manual, decal sheet for renumbering, and a small bag of extra detail parts come included in the box. This model has extremely high amounts of detail, which Rapido is known for on all their models. Sound versions have prototype sounds recorded from GMD-1 1118 of the Alberta Prairie Steam Railway in Stettler, Alberta. DC models have LED lighting, and a 21-pin DCC ready board with an analog plug connected.

Please continue reading the next posts(or replies) for more. Posted through mobile and can't post more than one photo per post due to file name issues.


----------



## Cprail43 (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## Cprail43 (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## Cprail43 (Jan 1, 2013)

My locomotive out of the box is CN 1012, the A1A trucked variant(1000-series and 1600-series had six axles, while 1900s, 1100s, and 1400s all had four axles. The 1100s were rebuilt from the 1000s). DC powered at retail price of $225.99.


----------



## Cprail43 (Jan 1, 2013)

Since then, I have renumbered the locomotive to CN 1063. 1063's history and life span was why I decided to do it. First, it was the last one to hold the CN Green/Gold paint scheme. It then got the Red/Black scheme, which it held from then on. It was rebuilt to BB trucks and renumbered to 1163, only to get changed back in the late 90s to its three-axle A1A trucks, and numbered back to 1063. It was assigned in Manitoba for the next few years until the subdivision it was assigned to was abandoned. From 2001 to 2006, it sat on the deadline at CN Walker Yard in Edmonton, Alberta. Got a short life as PRSX 1063 before it was retired and scrapped by 2008.


----------



## Cprail43 (Jan 1, 2013)

The Rapido GMD-1 is a fantastic model to own. The guys at the company, led by founder/VIA Rail nut Jason Shron, did an absolute incredible job at producing a unique, Canadian prototype model, as well as producing correct sound versions for the discriminating modelers.:appl:
These guys are very customer friendly and add as much humor as they can possibly do in everything they do, which is something not commonly seen in most people running a business.

Visit the Rapido Trains website at www.rapidotrains.com


----------



## Cprail43 (Jan 1, 2013)

I should also mention a feature that Rapido loves to add on their models. The GMD-1 features fully adjustable/operational, highly detailed dropsteps, which is something I personally never seen before. The company has added many different operational features to their products. From the spring-loaded working diaphragms on their passenger cars, to opening/closing side windows on the cupola of the CP Wide Vision Angus Van(Caboose).
Rapido never disappoints with their products.


----------



## Cprail43 (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You are a proud papa to that fine loco.

Bet you can count the rivets. Exceptional details.

Don


----------

